# Carafa I And Wheat As A Basis...



## Lecterfan (9/10/10)

Hi all,

I have been browsing the recipeDB and the net for some ideas. I have accumulated a few odds and sodds and I am looking to knock something together to clean out the fridge.

I have 500gms Carafa I and 2kgs of Wheat malt already cracked.

I was thinking of getting another 2 kgs of either pale ale or pilsner malt or something.

I have 20 gms of %10.9 horizon in the feezer.

So messing around with beersmith I was thinking for an approx 20L batch:
300gms Carafa I
250gms Carapils
2kgs Wheat
2kgs SOMETHING - Pils (or ale, or half/half munich and pils ???)
20 gms %10.9. Horizon at 60 mins just for bittering.

Should be a nice colour, low (24ish) IBU

Suggestions on the extra 2kg of "something" and also a realiable (preferably dry) yeast would be appreciated.

Kind of a half-bred mongrel of a recipe I know, but I'm sure I'm not the first or the last to clean out the fridge.

Thanks


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/10)

2kg of pale malt

A Kolsch yeast

It will be a bit spicy/pepper from the wheat :icon_cheers:


----------



## Lecterfan (9/10/10)

Thanks for that D. Stu, greatly appreciated...but what if I was a super tight arse and wanted to use a readily available dry yeast that an average LHBS might have? Or will it literally be an undrinkable pile of rubbish without a more nuanced yeast? (I can accept that might be the case).

Any suggestions from anyone? I don't need to be true-to-style, just want to make a decent, clean finishing beer (but I've never used this quantity of wheat before). It doesn't have to have hints of clove and banana overtones...I'm not the hugest wheat fan to begin with but don't mind the dark/dunkel(?) weihenstephaner (spelling?) - although I know this recipe probably won't give me that sort of flavour.


----------



## Banshee (9/10/10)

Look at schwarzbeir beer recipe. Lager yeast.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (9/10/10)

+1 for Dunkel


----------



## drtomc (9/10/10)

K97?


----------

